# Tug Java



## teop (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking for a picture(as brit) of steamtug Java built 1899 Southhampton Mordey/Carney, YN404,for Watkins.Later Germ./Swed.Scrapped 1966.
Worked stoker shortly in her 1963/64.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Photo on Thames Tugs website

http://www.thamestugs.co.uk/HIBERNIA---LIBERIA.php

Regards

Bob


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I found the following 'clip' on the site ---
http://www.thamestugs.co.uk/EARLY-TUG-NAMES-E-K.php

I will try to upload the pictures separately. (the ones mentioned by Bob S)

" The company continued to grow and by 1939 owned seventeen steam tugs. During WW2 many of Watkins tugs were again requisitioned by the Government, and several took part directly in the Dunkirk evacuation. Java is reputed to have been the first tug from Britain to reach Dunkirk, and her Dunkirk "plaque", subsequently awarded to all vessels that took part in the operation, was lodged in the St Andrews Waterside church in Gravesend when she was scrapped. Three tugs were lost during the war, Napia and Muria both being mined, and Persia gutted by fire. Tragically all the crews perished with their vessels. When the war ended Watkins owned thirteen tugs and managed another seven for the Ministry of War Transport. "

Jim


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope these upload OK ?(Ouch)

Jim


----------



## teop (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,
Many thanks bob s and todd,
Java (1)b/w is the one.She was operable and coaldriven to the end.Acted as a transverse thruster(500hp) for the 4 older(b1909/10) steamferries between Swe.-Germ.from 1909-1966 holding up their foreship in hard weather when they passed a sharp bend in port .They swung around outside and steamed into port asternwise(eq.w.bowrudder).Whenever storm etc was expected she was alerted/steamed up.Sometimes she assisted outside port as well.
As crew you altered from ferries to tug.
The newer diesel ferries(195was equipped with thrusters.
A bit of information of an era that will never? come back.
The old steam was more than pressing an electr.pushbutton!
Regards
teop


----------

